# More T Rooms!!!!!



## MUNG!!! (Nov 11, 2004)

People should post more pictures of their T rooms, I never get tired of seeing hundreds of deli cups full of t's. Too bad I cant figure out how to take good pictures haha


----------



## Sasa (Nov 11, 2004)

Here´s few:


----------



## MUNG!!! (Nov 11, 2004)

Sweet!!! :d


----------



## The Juice (Nov 11, 2004)

This is my T closet   I don't have enough T's or an extra room to have a T room, but someday I will ssshhhh don't tell my Girlfriend   This closet is also where I keep my leopard geckos.


----------



## LPacker79 (Nov 12, 2004)

Here's mine:


----------



## H.Lividum (Nov 12, 2004)

;P those are mine....



















Alvise


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Nov 12, 2004)

here are my slings setup  

And my Avic avic female.

A. geniculata slings

And H. lividum sling.


----------



## Washout (Nov 12, 2004)

LyzardGirl said:
			
		

> here are my slings setup
> 
> And my Avic avic female.
> 
> ...


Wow, thats a nicely organized setup there.


----------



## Goliath (Nov 12, 2004)

These may look familiar!  
Mike


----------



## rathjinn (Nov 12, 2004)

*hey i really like those acrylic boxes!!!*

where did you get the nifyt artsy container ones? they look like glass boxes...


----------



## Pheonixx (Nov 12, 2004)

*my room*

heres my T room, the big long tank on the left is my GF's 6'+ eastern kingsnake
you can see it here 

heres the room

Left side...






Right side...






Overall....


----------



## Washout (Nov 12, 2004)

rathjinn said:
			
		

> where did you get the nifyt artsy container ones? they look like glass boxes...


Only available in europe, the closest I've come is something like that with a screen lid and a front opening. 5.5 gallon was 25 bucks. I'll look up the link when I get home. Unless you mean the smaller ones.


----------



## MUNG!!! (Nov 12, 2004)

Goliath said:
			
		

> These may look familiar!
> Mike


 Nope don't think I've seen em....haha


----------



## versus (Nov 13, 2004)

and here's a rough pics of mine,
the 1st few were for the arboreals, then followed by the terrestrials, then some of my spiderlings i've captive-bred myself, and my adults...


----------



## versus (Nov 13, 2004)

then followed by some of my spiderlings, my burrowers, my adults and sub-adults....also my scorpions and my frogs..  and lastly, an overall pic of my racks


----------



## Bearo (Nov 13, 2004)

versus>> I would hate to be you when its feeding time


----------



## versus (Nov 13, 2004)

Bearo said:
			
		

> versus>> I would hate to be you when its feeding time


yea rite, i just finish feeding them all... whew~ took me around 2hours..LOL


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 13, 2004)

*My T and other misc room/ area*

In my garage I have quite a handful of critters and oddities.

In the pic is maily my inverts. Not moo much but I am building slowly.

Tarantula's:
A. geniculata (Giant White Knee) 1/2"
A. versicolor (Antilles Pinktoe) 1"
E. campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) 1 1/2"
E. campestratus (Pink Zebra Beauty) 4"
A. metallica (Metallic Pinktoe) 5"
T. blondi (Goliath Bird Eater) 5"
T. blondi (Goliath Bird Eater) 7"
P. lugardi (Dodoma Baboon) 3"
A. avic (Common Pinktoe) 3/4"

Scorps:
4 Emperor Scorps

Mammals:
2 Rabbits with 2 newborn babies
Mouse colony (for feeding to T's and snakes)
Currently breeding commom white mice and wild field mice.

Reptiles:
2 mating Ball Pythons
Short Tailed Sumatran Python
Savanna Monitor (Just purchased)


----------



## Tescos (Nov 13, 2004)

You guys need to look at some space saving ideas!


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 13, 2004)

To Chris NCT

I love your labels...how did you make them?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 13, 2004)

*Labels*

I used Microsoft Works Word Processor to make them. I put the Tarantula drawing / lines and text where I had wanted them and then outlined the whole thing. Then I duplicated it right below. You can save this image as a jpeg or something. 

If you have Microsoft Works Word Processor, I can email you the file for you to use. Or you can just save it and print them to your desire.


Here is a scanned image of them so that you can get the idea.


----------



## Hoffy (Nov 13, 2004)

Well I can't have a T room because I live in a college dorm, but my T and I manage to get by on the small space that we have 

Also that's not a heat lamp, very low watage. I just turn it on sometimes just cause it looks nice, she doesnt seem to mind but most of the time its off.


----------



## Raindog (Nov 13, 2004)

Terrible photo but there are forty spiders crammed in there...


----------



## versus (Nov 14, 2004)

Tescos said:
			
		

> You guys need to look at some space saving ideas!


LMAO..


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 14, 2004)

*space saving*

Wow.......I do have to say that you have saved allot of space by now allowing your t's to do some of the things that they live for in life such as:

A. avicularia being able to climb
P. fasciata being able to climb
P. regalis being able to climb
P. metallica being able to climb
P. miranda being able to climb
C. elegans being able to dig and burrow
B. smithi being able to dig and burrow
B. emilia being able to dig and burrow
H. maculata being able to dig and burrow
H. lividum being able to dig and burrow
T. blondi being able to dig and burrow
A. geniculata being able to dig and burrow
A. bicegoi being able to dig and burrow
C. crawshayi being able to dig and burrow
X. immanis being able to dig and burrow

and quite a bit more. 

All I can say by looking at your collection in a small area: Is the reason I give my T's allot of room or enough to enjoy different areas in the tank and enclosures so give them an enviroment such as caves, hides, rocks, trees, branches & substrate variety. I am thankful that I am not your pets.

Sorry to sound rude but you have to look at it from my view.


----------



## Bearskin10 (Nov 14, 2004)

ChrisNCT, it was meant to be funny, I think some call it joking around   :razz:


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 14, 2004)

*T room*

I know I know........   heh heh


----------



## Tescos (Nov 14, 2004)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Wow.......I do have to say that you have saved allot of space by now allowing your t's to do some of the things that they live for in life such as:
> 
> A. avicularia being able to climb
> P. fasciata being able to climb
> ...


Oh please!


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 14, 2004)

*T in a tight spot*

Well Tescos... I think that my flame towards that poster is more justified than adding your .02 cents here.

I prefer them to have more area to give them a natural feel on their area.....it's like you living in a room the size of a half bath. Then again, by your post maybe you do that. No?


----------



## pategirl (Nov 14, 2004)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Wow.......I do have to say that you have saved allot of space by now allowing your t's to do some of the things that they live for in life such as:
> 
> H. maculata being able to dig and burrow
> A. bicegoi being able to dig and burrow


Um, aren't these two were arboreal? If my H. maculata live for burrowing, they sure don't do much of it.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 14, 2004)

Chris,

I agree with you about Ts needing appropriate space to climb/burrow/etc.  I feel that we should try to mimic their natural habitat as much as possible.  Of course, some species need more room than others.  I have my G. rosea in a 10 gal. and I feel that it's adequate.  However, I'm not very experienced with tarantulas and don't really know how much room each species actually needs.  Is there a standard to go by (other than as high as the leg span)?  Has anyone here ever had a problem with enclosures that were too small or not appropriate for the species?


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 14, 2004)

*T rooms*

Well stated!


----------



## Tescos (Nov 14, 2004)

ChrisNCT said:
			
		

> Well Tescos... I think that my flame towards that poster is more justified than adding your .02 cents here.
> 
> I prefer them to have more area to give them a natural feel on their area.....it's like you living in a room the size of a half bath. Then again, by your post maybe you do that. No?



No really Match boxes are the new thing!
















Oh god give me strength!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 14, 2004)

Tescos said:
			
		

> No really Match boxes are new thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 14, 2004)

well this is the cabinet i finally finished the Glass doors and the hinges came in on friday the rest was history and while my T collection is (7) and counting i have some room to fill....


----------



## ChrisNCT (Nov 14, 2004)

*T room*

I noticed that there is a shortage of match boxes out there..can anyone direct me to a new large quantity seller?

I have to stay in with the hip croud you know!


----------



## shogun804 (Nov 14, 2004)

just a Q but whats a matchbox is it some thing pertaining to T's or is it just a plain old matchbox??


----------



## Immortal_sin (Nov 14, 2004)

beccamillott said:
			
		

> Chris,
> 
> I agree with you about Ts needing appropriate space to climb/burrow/etc.  I feel that we should try to mimic their natural habitat as much as possible.  Of course, some species need more room than others.  I have my G. rosea in a 10 gal. and I feel that it's adequate.  However, I'm not very experienced with tarantulas and don't really know how much room each species actually needs.  Is there a standard to go by (other than as high as the leg span)?  Has anyone here ever had a problem with enclosures that were too small or not appropriate for the species?


basically, to answer a serious question, in a thread that got silly...
they don't need much room (however, a matchbox is a bit small  for an adult)
some people keep full grown tarantulas in plastic shoeboxes, it works for all but the largest species.
Others will put them in 10-50 gallon glass aquariums.
The only possible issue with an extra large enclosure for a very small sling is that it may have trouble locating prey items. Otherwise, it's pretty much an individual choice...


----------



## Washout (Nov 14, 2004)

Immortal_sin said:
			
		

> basically, to answer a serious question, in a thread that got silly...
> they don't need much room (however, a matchbox is a bit small  for an adult)
> some people keep full grown tarantulas in plastic shoeboxes, it works for all but the largest species.
> Others will put them in 10-50 gallon glass aquariums.
> The only possible issue with an extra large enclosure for a very small sling is that it may have trouble locating prey items. Otherwise, it's pretty much an individual choice...


Where are the pics of your T room?


----------



## versus (Nov 15, 2004)

Washout said:
			
		

> Where are the pics of your T room?


i 2nd that!


----------



## Tescos (Nov 17, 2004)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> just a Q but whats a matchbox is it some thing pertaining to T's or is it just a plain old matchbox??


No No No these are very special matchboxs modified to keep tarantulas in by takeing the matches out first! hehehe :wall:


----------



## Tescos (Nov 17, 2004)

pinktoes804 said:
			
		

> just a Q but whats a matchbox is it some thing pertaining to T's or is it just a plain old matchbox??


No No No .These are very special modified matchboxs to keep tarantulas in!
To modify them you have to take the matches out first! hehehehe :wall:


----------



## Tescos (Nov 17, 2004)

funny I didn´t think the first post posted    ah well never mind


----------



## Mustacherose (Nov 17, 2004)

H.Lividum said:
			
		

> ;P those are mine....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drool:  :drool:    !!!!!!!! Thats awesome! Someday I'm gonna have that many t's... Hopefully :razz: 

As soon as I move out and get a stable string of money coming to me doing whatever im doing, Im going to have that many lol


----------

